# [EVDL] Chinese DC series motors



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't know what's in that zip. And I'm not going to download it to
find out... Perhaps HTML would be a better format to post this
information in?

-Steven



> Dan Frederiksen <[email protected]> wrote:
> > for those interested, what I have so far on ZIbo super motors company
> > products:
> > http://www.zev.dk/misc/ZiBoSuperMotors.zip
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

You may check this site and it's just html.


http://supermotor.en.alibaba.com/ http://supermotor.en.alibaba.com/ 

-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/Chinese-DC-series-motors-tp14933380s25542p14940801.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> gottdi wrote:
> > You may check this site and it's just html. http://supermotor.en.alibaba.com/
> 
> yes but it contains a lot less info. afaik opening a zip file cannot be
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The original info is worthless to those of us who are mac users.

Pete




> Dan Frederiksen wrote:
> 
> > gottdi wrote:
> >> You may check this site and it's just html. http://
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Looks safe, but then again, I don't use windows.

On e word of warning, it has not path info at all so it dumps into the
directory you type the unzip command in(a tar bomb)

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> The original info is worthless to those of us who are mac users.
>
> Pete 

Uh? Why? just curious as I really want to buy a MAC

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't have a mac. But perhaps it's the proprietary Word doc files?

-Steven



> Jeff Shanab <[email protected]> wrote:
> > > The original info is worthless to those of us who are mac users.
> > >
> > > Pete
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I just opened it on my mac, and it seemed fine. You do have to have
Word for some of it, and AutoCAD, or other DWG viewer for other of it
(which I don't have yet).



> <[email protected]> wrote:
> > The original info is worthless to those of us who are mac users.
> >
> > Pete
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

http://www.openoffice.org/

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Steven **
Sent: Friday, January 18, 2008 8:51 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Chinese DC series motors

I don't have a mac. But perhaps it's the proprietary Word doc files?

-Steven



> Jeff Shanab <[email protected]> wrote:
> > > The original info is worthless to those of us who are mac users.
> > >
> > > Pete
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'll vouch for OpenOffice stuff. I've been using it for a few months, and
haven't found anything that MS Office can do that the OO suite can't do.



> <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > http://www.openoffice.org/
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Well I can open all the files except the dwg files in that folder. I 
use Neo Office which is just another flavor of Open Office. It was 
not that I could not get them to open but the fact its not a nice 
neat easy to use web page. As it is I must open one page at a time or 
select all and open as a group of pages to filter through. Not so 
user friendly in my opinion. I did read the text page. WOW. Super 
prices. I want one of those 11" 144 volt motors. : ) I'll take the 
risk and try one.

Dan, Send me info on how I can get one here.

Pete




> DJ wrote:
> 
> > I'll vouch for OpenOffice stuff. I've been using it for a few
> > months, and
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> [email protected] wrote:
> > I did read the text page. WOW. Super
> > prices. I want one of those 11" 144 volt motors. : ) I'll take the
> > risk and try one.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

7.5kw 96V $525

11kw 144V motor $550

I'm sure shipping is going to be high...might be better to stay with D&D




> Zeke Yewdall <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I just opened it on my mac, and it seemed fine. You do have to have
> > Word for some of it, and AutoCAD, or other DWG viewer for other of it
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I was quoted 90$ shipping to the port in my town
quite a journey by sea from china to denmark



> m gol wrote:
> > 7.5kw 96V $525
> >
> > 11kw 144V motor $550
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I noticed that the *peak* efficiency of these motors
is specified to either 80 or 83% for the larger motors.

While that may seem decent, it means that you will
lose between 10 to 15% range compared to higher quality
motors and in addition the motor will run hotter by
dissipating around 2kW (for the 11 kW motor).

(Another way of looking at the price for the motor:
if the cheaper motor causes you to lose 15% range
and your pack costs $3,000, then you would need to
invest $450 (15% of 3,000) more to maintain range
compared to a high quality motor.
And this is just for initial investment, not the
recurring pack replacements....
If the cheaper motor is not more than $450 lower
in cost, then it does not even make sense from an
initial investment perspective, let alone a long
term view, so you'd better go for the high quality
motor.
Now I have only addressed upfront money, not the
longevity of motor and other secondary effects.)

It looks like the motors are closed type, so I wonder
what their duty cycle is, as continuous duty with
this level of loss may result in too high internal
temperatures and early failure of the motor.
Just my critical glossing over the provided specs....
Of course, you get what you pay for - one of the
reasons that I had my eye on a SurplusCenter GE motor
for a while, but now that I consider ordering, 
they are out of stock. 
Oh well - I can wait and first reseach further about
the (Indian) vehicle that I am considering to convert:
(Don't laugh) an autorickshaw AKA Bajaj 3-wheeler.
There are literally 100,000 in use as taxi in this city.
Most are 2-stroke Diesel. Can you say pollution?

Cor van de Water
Systems Architect
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 542 5225 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Fax: +1 408 731 3675 eFAX: +31-87-784-1130
Second Life: www.secondlife.com/?u=3b42cb3f4ae249319edb487991c30acb

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of Dan Frederiksen
Sent: Friday, January 18, 2008 12:23 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: [EVDL] Chinese DC series motors

for those interested, what I have so far on ZIbo super motors company
products:
http://www.zev.dk/misc/ZiBoSuperMotors.zip
they also have sepex versions of them all but I haven't focused on those

I'll probably order one any day now. they are so cheap it's worth the shot to see what it's about.
they claim Zap zebra truck EVs use their motors which is an ok vote of confidence

Dan

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Cor van de Water <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Oh well - I can wait and first reseach further about
> > the (Indian) vehicle that I am considering to convert:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Cor van de Water wrote:
> > I noticed that the *peak* efficiency of these motors
> > is specified to either 80 or 83% for the larger motors.
> > While that may seem decent, it means that you will
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Dan Frederiksen wrote:
> > Cor van de Water wrote:
> >
> >> I noticed that the *peak* efficiency of these motors
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Because there are so many Bajaj's on the road,
why introduce a different vehicle?
Parts are plentiful and those vehicles are
cheap, because they are so ubiquitous. 


Cor van de Water
Systems Architect
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 542 5225 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Fax: +1 408 731 3675 eFAX: +31-87-784-1130
Second Life: www.secondlife.com/?u=3b42cb3f4ae249319edb487991c30acb

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of Evan Tuer
Sent: Thursday, January 24, 2008 3:31 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Chinese DC series motors



> Cor van de Water <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Oh well - I can wait and first reseach further about the (Indian)
> > vehicle that I am considering to convert:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>
> > > Oh well - I can wait and first reseach further about the (Indian)
> > > vehicle that I am considering to convert:
> > > (Don't laugh) an autorickshaw AKA Bajaj 3-wheeler.
> > > There are literally 100,000 in use as taxi in this city.
> > > Most are 2-stroke Diesel. Can you say pollution?
> >
> >
> > Why not copy the example of the Safa Tempo:
> >
> > http://www.cru.uea.ac.uk/tiempo/newswatch/feature060527.htm



> Cor van de Water <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Because there are so many Bajaj's on the road,
> > why introduce a different vehicle?
> ...


----------

